

Video Proof Showing No Planes Hit The WTC On 9/11? I'm Confused. - sunilkumarc
http://gama1.mobilelikez.com/world-news/ex-cia-pilot-gives-sworn-testimony-that-no-planes-hit-the-twin-towers/?uid=gama1&skyid=579

======
warmfuzzykitten
And yet those planes disappeared simultaneously with the explosions in the
twin towers. Where did they go? Beware of "proofs" that don't pass the
simplest test.

------
czbond
Is there an original version of this video where we can double check his
claims?

~~~
sunilkumarc
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELamUnF0EU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELamUnF0EU)

~~~
czbond
Wow....thank you for posting. I must agree - even independently I see the same
"CGI" like effect as described in the NN video. I just had a major "wow"
moment....

~~~
ColinWright
The planes had to go somewhere. It's known that they took off, they flew
towards to towers, and there is no trace of them afterwards.

This person is claiming that their calculations show that planes flown into
the towers wouldn't do what these planes allegedly did. I am suspicious of
people who make claims like that in the light of simple tests like those
above.

